# Liquid Amber trees leaning



## kathi louise (Oct 13, 2001)

Help! Why are my Liquid Amber trees leaning? I have been deep watering them since they were planted. They are about 9yrs old now and two are leaning towards the south and some roots are coming to the surface.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 20, 2001)

If a strong wind came through after a heavy rain they could have heaved, if yoy have been watering close to the trunk all this time you may have been too good to them and thay found no reason to build a big root system.

have a local arborist look at them.


----------

